# Me and Black Drum........ It's safe to say: We've Met!



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Went the world famous Ponce Inlet Jetty today and was surprised that mysteriously I saw no snook fishermen in my spot --now that the season is closed.  

Popped some 24 and 25 inch Black Drum using dead shrimp on the channel side, and umpteen-thousand Bluefish on a silver spoon on the beach side.














































Safe to say, Me and Black Drum........ yeah, we've met!

And in case you were wondering... there aint nothing silly small at the Ponce Jetty:


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*How big was that fish?*

Nice Fish


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Didn't get a measurement or weight but he was really big, really fat, and really long. I'd guess about 46 to 48 inches and in the 75 to 80-lb range.

For perspective, here is a 75-lb Black Drum caught earlier this year by P&S member brokenreel23 at Jax Pier:


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

You keep them that big? Heard they are not good to eat, and have worms?


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Nice catch!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Did ...?*

Did a shark try to take it from you ??
Looks like he got dragged around some sharp rocks or something with teeth wanted it.
Nice catch!!!
Now tell the whole story!!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

You got him on dead shrimp too? Fish finder rig?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Very nice catch! What kind of a heaver and reel do you use for big black drum like that or when fishing the jetty, in general?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Absolutely!!!!!!!!*

Kepp them that big. They are good eatin. Now I don't know about down south but up here in yankee land I have never had a problem with worms in the black drum.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*I Agree...*

Black Drum are mighty tasty! Although, I have seen the worms in them...the only worms I eat come out of a Mezcal bottle


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I have had the smaller black drum and they are good to eat. But I have seen the worm even in them. I am from the Chesapeake Bay area and everyone I have ever talked to have said that the larger black drum have worms.

(not starting an argument here)

Just saying what I know and have heard from some old salts around the CBBT and Cape Charles. Not sure if there is a difference in the northern fish vs. Southern fish, like if they travel? or do they live full time there or...? I dunno.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*You're the man bro.*

Nice fish man.


----------



## AtlanticAngler (Oct 26, 2005)

our florida blackies that big arent worth a shizz. Tons of worms, seen some have so many that the tail part is covered. Wouldnt eat one for a Franklin ben, and i will do some pretty nasty stuff for a franklin. Fun to catch though


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Big Worm said:


> I have had the smaller black drum and they are good to eat. But I have seen the worm even in them. I am from the Chesapeake Bay area and everyone I have ever talked to have said that the larger black drum have worms.
> 
> (not starting an argument here)
> 
> Just saying what I know and have heard from some old salts around the CBBT and Cape Charles. Not sure if there is a difference in the northern fish vs. Southern fish, like if they travel? or do they live full time there or...? I dunno.


yup you're right on with that statement but I've eaten some of the smaller ones. I haven't come across them with worms(small ones that is).
Chapa
And those crispy nuggets look dam good to.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Here is one my son got in St Augustine back in Mar. of 2003.It was 51"long with a girth of 38". The deer scale said 75 lbs but my son swears it was 80 lbs. LOL
http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1887/cat/500
He couldn't revive it for release so I had the honours of cleaning it.Folks, you need a chain saw to clean one that big.If I remember right thier ribs were twice the size of and adult humans.
Worms? I heard they were full of worms also but ours only had two in the tail section.
It wasn't very tasty and most of it ended up being bait.


----------

